# Underwater Green LED Transom Lights



## JWT

I'm redoing my transom and took these Loomis led lights off (https://loomisled.com/). They are actually made for 12.5-13.5 volts coming off your alternator. They are very bright and work perfect, I can test them out for you. They have aluminum heat sinks built in, however, they must be run underwater or will overheat. They sell new for $150 each, I'll take $60 for the pair. Seven-one-three-two619533.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk
View attachment 4629005


----------



## JWT

I thought I attached a pic, here it is again.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

